# A Prophetic Message To The Nation



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2013)

given at the Presidential Inauguration Prayer Breakfast - January 21, 2013

My Lord and my God 

Please, please watch this before they remove it from youtube....AGAIN!

ETA: Some of the links of this video are getting deleted left and right online.  I do hope that you download it before watching, just so that you can see it.  The devil is mad

http://youtu.be/XIbZgNcKRkU



Praying that the Christian women who pray on this forum watch this in earnest.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Very good! I will listen again tonight! Thank you Nice &Wavy..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2013)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Very good! I will listen again tonight! Thank you Nice &Wavy..


Please...this message had my dh and I repenting tonight.

This nation is in trouble....Lord, we need your help


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I'm at a conference so I can't see it now. Can you give me a synopsis??


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm at a conference so I can't see it now. Can you give me a synopsis??


Rabbi/Pastor Jonathan Cahn is the keynote speaker at the Presidential Inaugration Prayer Breakfast on January 21, 2013.

He gives a prophetic word from the Lord to America and its leaders, including President Obama.   He called for repentance amongst other things.  This is the first time in my lifetime that I have heard a prophetic word such as this...straight from the Holy Spirit.

You must see it to fully get it...please watch when you get home or tomorrow early.

EDITED: Apparently, President Obama was NOT in attendance.  Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 25, 2013)

I am so glad I got to see this. Thank you Nice & Wavy. I pray this message does not fall on deaf ears.. I was praying in the Spirit before I realized it.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Mleah (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow!! That gave me chills.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 25, 2013)

Its a lot of information.  I wish there was a transcription of it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I am so glad I got to see this. Thank you Nice & Wavy. I pray this message does not fall on deaf ears.. I was praying in the Spirit before I realized it.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


YW, Mrs.Haseeb.  This video message is going around to many and the pastors and other ministers that I know are all saying that they weeped while they repented.  This is surely a wake up call to the Church.  This year will be trying for all of us and if we are not prepared, we will feel it for sure.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2013)

Mleah said:


> Wow!! That gave me chills.


The Holy Spirit is calling all to repentance.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2013)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Its a lot of information.  I wish there was a transcription of it.


It's a lot, but the more I listen to it, the more I get.  Listen to it more than once, you will see...this is so powerful


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This year will be trying for all of us and if we are not prepared, we will feel it for sure.



My prayers lately have been focused on praying for all believers that we will be prepared with the full armour of God. Preparing for anything else futile without it.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 25, 2013)

I found this,  looks like his official website http://www.theharbinger-jonathancahn.com/


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> My prayers lately have been focused on praying for all believers that we will be prepared with the full armour of God. *Preparing for anything else futile without it.*
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


That is the truth.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2013)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I found this,  looks like his official website http://www.theharbinger-jonathancahn.com/


Yes, I believe it is.  Dh and I are going to order the dvd's.  I want to hear this entire message.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 25, 2013)

so many signs are evident and have been for a long time. I believe that as Christians, all we can do is  continue to pray earnestly and fervently that those who do not know the Lord will come to know him and that those who know him and have turned from him will return to Him.

Our Lord is coming and every generation sees the signs of his coming and the judgement.  It is important to recognize that we have to maintain our gaze on God and continue to do His works.  

sidenote:I found a different version online and there were trumpets and praise and worship near the end.  That was very touching.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1f_FViqIgU


----------



## Elnahna (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow, that was powerful. I was able to save it. I'm going to listen to it again.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2013)

HeChangedMyName said:


> so many signs are evident and have been for a long time. I believe that as Christians, all we can do is  continue to pray earnestly and fervently that those who do not know the Lord will come to know him and that those who know him and have turned from him will return to Him. Yes indeed.
> 
> Our Lord is coming and every generation sees the signs of his coming and the judgement.  It is important to recognize that we have to maintain our gaze on God and continue to do His works.  Absolutely!
> 
> ...


Must watch it.  I will read the book to get more clarification of some of the things he spoke about in the video.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2013)

Elnahna said:


> Wow, that was powerful. I was able to save it. I'm going to listen to it again.


Yes it was.  The message of repentance is very strong.  I was able to save it to my computer as well.


----------



## Elnahna (Jan 26, 2013)

He mentioned several times, the Harverter's, (I know this is spelled wrong,but I don't know what he was saying) I guess it book or some type of a prophetic writing. What is it? I'd like to read it myself?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 26, 2013)

Elnahna said:


> He mentioned several times, the Harverter's, (I know this is spelled wrong,but I don't know what he was saying) I guess it book or some type of a prophetic writing. What is it? I'd like to read it myself?



check out the link I posted,  mystery of the harbinger is what he was saying,  I had to google it because i couldn't understand what he was saying


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2013)

Elnahna said:


> He mentioned several times, the Harverter's, (I know this is spelled wrong,but I don't know what he was saying) I guess it book or some type of a prophetic writing. What is it? I'd like to read it myself?


It's called The Harbinger written by him.   I will take what he says about those things lightly until I read and discern it for myself, but the message of repentance is undeniable and profound.


----------



## Dellas (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> given at the Presidential Inauguration Prayer Breakfast - January 21, 2013
> 
> My Lord and my God
> 
> ...





I wanted to listen to all of this but there is one fundamental aspect that he keeps getting wrong...America was not founded as a Christian Nation

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0739492837/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

http://www.amazon.com/Was-America-F...r=8-1&keywords=is+american+a+christian+nation



I do think the Politicians have to be careful in stepping over the church's right to practice it's religion in peace.

I will continue and we all should continue to pray over the leadership of this nation that GODLY people not politicians or pharisees come to power and continue to use the church like Ralph Reed 
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1218060,00.html

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2011/juneweb-only/risefallralphreed.html


....

I think the best thing to do is pray!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2013)

Adel10 said:


> I wanted to listen to all of this but there is one fundamental aspect that he keeps getting wrong...America was not founded as a Christian Nation
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0739492837/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> ...


Please listen to the entire message.  I do appreciate the links you posted.

The point of his message is repentance, no matter if America was founded as a Christian nation or not, there is no denying that this country is far from God.  He is speaking out openly about sin, the leaders of this country and giving a call to Christians to repentance.  This message comes from the Holy Spirit. That is what is needed (repentance) and that is why I posted this thread.  Some things we must chew the meat and spit out the bones.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 26, 2013)

I will share this: I am doing the 21 day fast which will end for me on Sunday. What I kept on hearing in my prayer time today and yesterday was "repentance for the end is at hand/near" all I can say is that this video is.on time and I am sharing this with people...


----------



## Dellas (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Please listen to the entire message.  I do appreciate the links you posted.
> 
> The point of his message is repentance, no matter if America was founded as a Christian nation or not, there is no denying that this country is far from God.  He is speaking out openly about sin, the leaders of this country and giving a call to Christians to repentance.  This message comes from the Holy Spirit. That is what is needed (repentance) and that is why I posted this thread.  Some things we must chew the meat and spit out the bones.




Okay I will!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2013)

Adel10 said:


> Okay I will!!!


 thank you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2013)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I will share this: I am doing the 21 day fast which will end for me on Sunday. What I kept on hearing in my prayer time today and yesterday was "repentance for the end is at hand/near" all I can say is that this video is.on time and I am sharing this with people...


I just finished a 21 day fast, and I heard the same.  The Lord is surely speaking loud and clear for all who are listening.

The video is right on time and tell them to download it before watching because its being censored online...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Please listen to the entire message.  I do appreciate the links you posted.
> 
> The point of his message is repentance, no matter if America was founded as a Christian nation or not, there is no denying that this country is far from God.  He is speaking out openly about sin, the leaders of this country and giving a call to Christians to repentance.  This message comes from the Holy Spirit. That is what is needed (repentance) and that is why I posted this thread.  Some things we must chew the meat and spit out the bones.



Truth here Nice & Wavy. There were definitely some "bones" but it was touching the way he encouraged repentance and the fact that he was bold enough to say all he said before the president. My heart has been on the youth as well of America and I've been praying for mercy for them. Between tv, music, movies, and school they are trying to turn them into a generation of Godless, depraved individuals. I hope the message reached the ears of some parents who will repent and change things for their children.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting the video, sis... I'd listened to it and have downloaded a copy.... This part of your comment is what I got from listening to him as well. 



Nice & Wavy said:


> The point of his message is repentance, no matter if America was founded as a Christian nation or not, there is no denying that this country is far from God. He is speaking out openly about sin, the leaders of this country and giving a call to Christians to repentance.


----------



## momi (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, I believe it is.  Dh and I are going to order the dvd's.  I want to hear this entire message.



If you haven't...  please read the book.  He has asked the video be removed from online but didn't say specifically why though.


----------



## momi (Jan 26, 2013)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I will share this: I am doing the 21 day fast which will end for me on Sunday. What I kept on hearing in my prayer time today and yesterday was "repentance for the end is at hand/near" all I can say is that this video is.on time and I am sharing this with people...



Instead of repentance after the hedge was removed  we vowed to re-build.  Sept 11th attacks should have brought us back to God with a genuine repentance, instead we have sunk deeper into sin.
Listen - this is no coincidence.  The Lord has been drawing me nearer to Himself recently... I've been studying Noah and the flood and gathering notes on what happens when God shuts the door.   I truly believe time is drawing near for His imminent return for those who belong to Him and then the tribulation.  

God instructed Noah to get in the arc, but the rain didn't come until God Himself shut the door 7 days later... I believe He is giving us a time to repent and also for all those who He has foreknown to be Him to come to faith.  

Thanks for sharing this Wavy...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Truth here Nice & Wavy. There were definitely some "bones" but it was touching the way he encouraged repentance and the fact that he was bold enough to say all he said before the president. My heart has been on the youth as well of America and I've been praying for mercy for them. Between tv, music, movies, and school they are trying to turn them into a generation of Godless, depraved individuals. *I hope the message reached the ears of some parents who will repent and change things for their children.*
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


I pray this for the children as well!



Laela said:


> Thanks for posting the video, sis... I'd listened to it and have downloaded a copy.... This part of your comment is what I got from listening to him as well.


YW sis 



momi said:


> If you haven't...  please read the book.  He has asked the video be removed from online but didn't say specifically why though.


I haven't gotten the book as yet, but will do so soon.  I'm wondering what type of flack he has gotten because of what he said....hmmmmm


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2013)

momi said:


> *Instead of repentance after the hedge was removed  we vowed to re-build.  Sept 11th attacks should have brought us back to God with a genuine repentance, instead we have sunk deeper into sin.
> Listen - this is no coincidence. * The Lord has been drawing me nearer to Himself recently... I've been studying Noah and the flood and gathering notes on what happens when God shuts the door.   I truly believe time is drawing near for His imminent return for those who belong to Him and then the tribulation.
> 
> God instructed Noah to get in the arc, but the rain didn't come until God Himself shut the door 7 days later... I believe He is giving us a time to repent and also for all those who He has foreknown to be Him to come to faith.
> ...


YW, Momi.  This post is so on point...so on point!


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 26, 2013)

loved it!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2013)

Kurlee said:


> loved it!


So glad you had a chance to watch it, Kurlee


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Is there another link, the one's I tried have been removed.

ETA: It appears he removed the link himself

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jonathan-Cahn-Official-Site/255143021176055?ref=ts&fref=ts]

Here's an explanation:

http://vineoflife.net/2013/01/26/im...al-breakfast-explanation-for-video-deletions/



It appears Hello Dolly summarized it on this site: http://lit4ever.org/revivalforum/index.php?topic=26016.0



			
				Hello Dolly said:
			
		

> Hurray!  This is a video we all should watch several times.  The Church is being called
> out by the Lord  to repent for ungodly living and to return to bible principles and truths.
> His Words are truth.  Put Jesus first in your life.  Seek his face...seek His wisdom.  There is no wisdom apart from Him.  Remember the first commandment.  Dedicate yourself to Him, body, soul and spirit.  Romans 12.  Be salt and light in this dark world.   Love what Jesus loves and hate what Jesus hates.  Praise and glorify Him throughout the day.





ETAA:

This link appears to be working for now (I'm listening):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eAvD1IutsJ4


----------



## Crown (Feb 3, 2013)

Elnahna said:


> He mentioned several times, the Harverter's, (I know this is spelled wrong,but I don't know what he was saying) I guess it book or some type of a prophetic writing. What is it? I'd like to read it myself?





HeChangedMyName said:


> check out the link I posted, * mystery of the harbinger* is what he was saying,  I had to google it because i couldn't understand what he was saying



The Isaiah 9:10 judgement :
Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrstTHe8nwM

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaQapLjBCNo


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 3, 2013)

Crown said:


> The Isaiah 9:10 judgement :
> Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrstTHe8nwM
> 
> ...


Thanks for this..will watch later!


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 6, 2013)

Just watched...interesting!


----------



## disgtgyal (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone read his book, because I'm currently reading it and would be interested in others opinions.


----------



## momi (Feb 16, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> Has anyone read his book, because I'm currently reading it and would be interested in others opinions.




I have read the book... it was quite compelling and from what I have researched historically accurate.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have the book and study guide ...saw him on Sid Roth a few weeks ago.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 20, 2013)

this post is very timely, I pray that the 'church' hears what Mr. Cahn is saying through  the Spirit...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 20, 2013)

I have not read the book yet...will do so soon!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^I just started This Present Darkness, I think we definitely need to discuss The Harbinger ...


----------



## gn1g (Feb 20, 2013)

I watched him on Sid Roth and he has a whole lot of prophecy's/harbingers seems that he focused on wall street quit a bit.  I havent looked at the yt video but I know I need to repent.


----------



## momi (Feb 20, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I just started This Present Darkness, I think we definitely need to discuss The Harbinger ...



Iwanthealthyhair67 - This Present Darkness is one of my top 5 Favorite Books! I think I will dust it off and read it again... 

Please report back when you finish


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I just started This Present  Darkness, I think we definitely need to discuss The Harbinger  ...


You must read "Piercing the Darkness" as well...excellent  book!



momi said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 - This Present Darkness is one of my top 5 Favorite Books! I think I will dust it off and read it again...
> 
> Please report back when you finish


I know you must have read "Piercing the Darkness" too...great books!


----------



## momi (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You must read "Piercing the Darkness" as well...excellent  book!
> 
> I know you must have read "Piercing the Darkness" too...great books!



Yes I have!  It has been a while though...  

I think I will bump up the Christian Fiction thread.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 23, 2013)

momi said:


> Yes I have!  It has been a while though...
> 
> I think I will bump up the Christian Fiction thread.


That would be good!


----------



## VimiJn (Aug 31, 2015)

I just ordered the DVDs "harbinger" and the latest one on the shemitah.


----------



## sweetvi (Aug 31, 2015)

gn1g said:


> I watched him on Sid Roth and he has a whole lot of prophecy's/harbingers seems that he focused on wall street quit a bit.  I havent looked at the yt video but I know I need to repent.




Wall street...market not doing great.  Eeeeeek!


----------



## Loving (Aug 31, 2015)

I finished 'The Harbinger' this weekend. Every Christian should read this book. I really believe we are in the last days and its time to look up.


----------



## yodie (Sep 1, 2015)

Does anyone have a copy of this video anymore?


----------



## gn1g (Sep 5, 2015)

check elishalist.  they have a ton of prophetic revelant messages for today . they may also have the copy you are looking for


----------



## MamaBear2012 (Sep 6, 2015)

He came to my church this year. His message was compelling and very much commonsense. He kept saying that he is not saying that on a certain day that destruction will come to this nation because he doesn't know a specific day. But he did say that God is warning us as a country and we're continuing in the wrong direction.

I pray that this country turns back to God. But even if it doesn't, that my own family be ready.


----------

